# No Tempo markings?



## Manok

Other than going out and getting a recording or two, is there some way of knowing how to play something that doesn't have a tempo marking, like much of Bach, does not.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Other markings, such as articulation or dynamics, could give you an idea regarding what the piece should sound like. But if those are missing as well (which is the case with some of Bach's works) then all you can do is either interpret it the way you want, or just go insane and try to find hidden "codes" or whatever.

For instance, here are two completely different interpretations of Contrapunctus XIV (I prefer the first one, by the way):


----------



## Kopachris

Just play at whatever speed feels comfortable for you.


----------



## kv466

If you can do Italian Concerto at least at this pace, you're doing fine; actually just about perfect.


----------



## Manok

The most interesting thing I've found in listening to Bach, is that I've listened to say, the 2nd prelude and fugue, and have found in 3 different recordings 3 different interpretations of the first part of the prelude. Well Tempered Clavier.


----------



## kv466

That's really the way it ought to be...not just with Bach but with any 'interpretation' of a piece of history that has been written down and preserved for us to enjoy...to redo the same way is just so easy and boring and really shouldn't even be something that is considered acceptable or even less, desirable.


----------



## Manok

Thank you for all of the advice.


----------

